# Update on my new rescue



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

Well we named him Sparkie and after a vet visit he had nothing major wrong with him . But the medicine and shampoo alone costed over 70 dollars. (that does not include the vet visit and all the different tests they ran) Hopefully when he is all well he will be a happy puppy. He is about 3-4 years old. Has a yeast infection on his stomach around his wee wee and in both ears. Has an infection in one of his eyes (the vet thought maybe from the fleas). I just went ahead and had him dewormed. He tested negative for heart worms  . They said they would call tommrow with the full blood work.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Well that's good news... Do we get to see pictures?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I spent about six hundred dollars on Lady in the first month I had her. You got off easy! 

I hope the bloodwork is good.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh this sounds great - I hope things continue to go wel for Sparkey!


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

The full blood work came back and everything is perfectly fine  . Hopefully the rash clears up in 10 days or I have to bring him back in for a mange dip (the vet did not think it was mange).


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

Pictures of him. These I took earlier. He needs another bath, and more hair cut. But he looks better then he did


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh what a love bug!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

QUOTE (bell @ Jun 9 2009, 06:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788112


> Pictures of him. These I took earlier. He needs another bath, and more hair cut. But he looks better then he did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwww God bless you, you saved him. He's home, he's going to be OK now. Welcome home Sparkie!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

awww what a sweet face :wub: . i'm glad there was nothing too serious at the vet

i can't wait to see him in a few months in your care; he is going to bloom . thank you for rescuing him


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Another thank you for saving him. He's a real cutie.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What a sweet looking little :wub: guy - I'm glad all his blood work checked out OK - very good news! :thumbsup:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh Sparky... YOu are so cute... :wub: :wub: :wub: Can't wait to see more of him


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Glad to hear Sparkle's tests came back normal :smheat:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a cutiepie is baby Sparkie. He's adorable!
xoxoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh he is sweet, so glad there is nothing seriously wrong. It's wonderful that you took him.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww bless his heart. :wub: 
I'm so glad the test came back normal! All he needs now is some TLC.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jun 10 2009, 10:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788383


> Awww bless his heart. :wub:
> I'm so glad the test came back normal! All he needs now is some TLC.[/B]


And, maybe a sweater :wub: What a cutie!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I love his name, and what a little cutie he is too.! That's wonderful that his tets came back ok. :dancing banana:


----------

